# is stevia safe to use?



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

The information on the web is overwhelming.Do you consider it safe or unsafe and why?


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

that's very interesting...I'll try to get some unprocessed stevia









Had no idea it existed.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prana*
Stevia is an herb that has sweet leaves. It is safe to use, however, there are mainly two different types of stevia. One type of stevia is a white powder, it is processed just like white sugar. If you are against processed sugars, you would be best to stay away from this type of sweetner. The other type of stevia is simply ground up stevia leaves, it is green and has many vitamins and minerals because it hasn't been processed. You can check out this website, scroll down to stevia...

mountainroseherbs.com

They have a picture of the bulk stevia if you want to see what real stevia looks like. This company in particular is devoted to producing great product at a low price (bulk) and is environmentally sound.

It is very important that you get sweetner with the minerals intact, such as sucanant, because your body needs these minerals to assimilate the sweetner. If the sweetner does not contain the minerals your body will have to sacrifice.

AHHHHHHHH, I just saw that they're also selling lovage, I have been looking for AGES to buy it in the U.S, thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Kow anything about the liquid form? We have some that is dark brown and sticky, comes in a bottle like an herbal tincture.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

It's in water, but is called "premium quality whole leaf stevia in pure water."


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prana*
Most people don't know about the unprocessed stevia, they just assume that what is offered in their natural food stores is the real stuff; far from it. Just so you know, the real stevia isn't as sweet as the white stuff because it isn't as concentrated. Herbs are great and wonderous things!

What is lovage? How is it used, what is it used for?

Lovage is a herb but I've seen the root on sale ,too.I use it for making stocks and stews..I was flabbergasted when I came to the U.S and found out that no one uses it here.I thought "how do people survive?" :LOL


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

It is sweatleaf herbs, I just noticed that they have a web address listed on the label, I'll go check it out.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Xytilo is safe and tastes just like sugar where as IMO stevia is umm welllll







with an after taste.


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Darn! I just bought Stevia at Trader Joe's, it's the white powdery kind. And to top it off, I paid ten bucks for it.









I'm off to look into the unprocessed stevia.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prana*
Does the lovage just add flavor like parsley or cilantro?

Did you get a chance to look around at the Mountainroseherbs.com? They are a great company with a strong stance on quality product and environmental practices, and much cheaper than Frontier herbs. Very polite, friendly people over there in Oregon.

Did you come from Europe, you said you came to the US?


Yes, I'm from Europe.I looked at their website and besides that they sell organic at what I call really reasonable prices I just love their selection.I am definately going to order there in the future.

Yes, Lovage just adds flavor


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
Xytilo is safe and tastes just like sugar where as IMO stevia is umm welllll







with an after taste.

I've never heard of Xytilo...what is it?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
Xytilo is safe and tastes just like sugar where as IMO stevia is umm welllll







with an after taste.


Have to agree with you here








I only really like the tinture kind of stevia, in oatmeal-









But xylitol is really good for your teeth and gums. You should eat it just to help your teeth


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:

Studies show that prolonged use or large intake may produce the following side effects: weight gain similar to that associated with high/prolonged sucrose intake, diarrhea, tumor growth, and liver/kidney/brain dysfunction.
Prana,
What studies? Where are they? I would like to read them myself. Do you have a link?
Thanks.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have spent days searching the web and have found nothing bad about xylitol. Which of course doesnt mean there arent side affects but if there are any they must be rare.

Considering xylitol has been around for a number of years you'd think if there where any nastyness to it the word would be out. Its was discovered in 1891 and used since WWII.

http://www.laleva.cc/food/xylitol.html


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

For those of you who use the green leaf powder, HOW do you use it? I read somewhere you use 3-4 teaspoons for each cup of sugar called for, but do you use it in drinks and it dissolves? Do you brew it in tea to make a sweeter tea?

I came into a whole bunch of the stuff my mom bought, but my dad hates it and refuses to try it anymore!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

The stevia I use is in glycerin insterad of alcohol. I didn't even think about the powdered stuff. Glad I skipped it!

That site does have good prices.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

oops...didn't mean to post here!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

DH won't "let" me use stevia at all... there was a study that linked prolonged stevia use with lowered sperm counts, and we have enough fertility problems without adding that one.

I actually had 2 plants at one time, but eventually gave them to a cousin who would actually use them.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yitlan* 
For those of you who use the green leaf powder, HOW do you use it? I read somewhere you use 3-4 teaspoons for each cup of sugar called for, but do you use it in drinks and it dissolves? Do you brew it in tea to make a sweeter tea?

I came into a whole bunch of the stuff my mom bought, but my dad hates it and refuses to try it anymore!

I use the liquid stuff for drinks. The green powder I've used as a sugar replaced for baking. I use roughly 2 Tbsp. of stevia per cup of sugar, adjusting the amount to taste. I do have to adjust the other ingredients as well to make up for the lack of bulk the sugar provides in the recipe.


----------

